# Could Not Access Forum Today



## mish (May 24, 2006)

Kept getting browser error messages.  Is it my computer, or were there site problems today?  Had to start all over, as no new posts came to the top.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## CharlieD (May 24, 2006)

Yeah, me too. But then it went back to normal. Something was going on.


----------



## GB (May 24, 2006)

There were problems today Mish, but it looks like we are back up and running now.


----------



## mish (May 24, 2006)

GB said:
			
		

> There were problems today Mish, but it looks like we are back up and running now.


 
Yippee. Thanks, GB.


----------

